# Castellan Crowe Trilogy by David Annandale



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep you read that right. Crowe's getting his own series!












> The first novel in an exciting new Space Marine trilogy.
> 
> Castellan Crowe, Brotherhood Champion of the Purifier order of the Grey Knights, bears a heavy burden – to be the warden of the dread Blade of Antwyr. Its malevolent voice is forever in his head, trying to crack his resolve, urging him to unleash a power he must never use. The toll is terrible - how long before the incorruptible Crowe is at last defeated?


Only one thing I can say about this... *HELL YEAH!!!* Seriously this has all the makings of a great book, Crowe and Antwyr could have great back and forth together if Antwyr really does just talk to Crowe all the time. Like Malus Darkblade and T'zarkan had before the last book ruined their dynamic.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks seriously promising indeed. The last malus darkblade should never have been written.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

WOW! This is exciting!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

David Annandale? 50/50 on it being shit. With luck it will be awesome, though.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Annandale is barely tolerable


----------

